# Ghost ASX 4900 als Einsteigerrad?



## RockDaHouse (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde gerne wissen ob das Ghost ASX 4900 als ernsthaftes Einsteigerbike geeignet ist. Ich möchte keine großes Touren fahren und sehe den Sport eher als Auspowersport nach einem schlechten Tag oder einfach Just4Fun mal den Trail vor der Haustüre runterpreschen...
Was mich an dem Bike neben dem Design anspricht sind die 120mm Federweg vorne wie hinten.
Leider kann ich im Internet keinerlei Reviews zu der Gabel finden. Was taugt das Rad im allgemeinen? Hält es auch den Belastunden eines kleinen Trails stand? Ich betone nochmal "kleinen" Trail... ich wohne am Fuße des Siebengebirgens da gibt es keine großen Abfahrten.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Radon QLT Team Only kaufen aber leider fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld und bis ich das zusammen habe sind die letzten Modelle sicherlich weg...

Ich hätte also gerne eure Meinung zu dem Ghost

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/ghost-asx-4900/7999.html

*Rahmen:* 6061 T6 DB Active
*Vorbau:* GID
*Gabel:* RST Titan Air LO
*Steuersatz:* Ritchey
*Lenker:* GID, 620 mm
*Pedale:* Ghost light
*Sattelstütze:* GID, 31,4 mm Durchmesser
*Sattel:* Ghost VL 1205
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Deore
*Umwerfer:* Shimano Deore
*Schalthebel:* Shimano Deore SL
*Bremshebel:* Shimano 485
*Innenlager:* Shimano, Octalink
*Kurbelsatz:* Shimano 442, Octalink
*Bremsen:* Shimano 485 Disc, 180 mm
*Bereifung:* vorne Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Evolution; hinten Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Evolution
*Felgen:* Mavic XM 117 Disc
*Speichen:* DT Swiss 1,8
*Naben:* Shimano 495 Disc
*Kassette:* Shimano Deore
*Federelement:* X-Fusion 02 RPV GCS
*Federweg:* vorne und hinten 120 mm

Gewicht bei kleinster Rahmenhöhe und ohne Pedale! 			
*Gewicht*: ca. 14,4 kg 		

Noch ein paar Daten zu mir: mänlich, 1,76 groß ca 70Kg schwer...


----------



## jasper (10. Oktober 2008)

für den einstieg ist ein fullsuspension völlig übertrieben, für den preis bekommst du ein um längen besser ausgestattetes hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2008)

da sieht man mal wieder, was die bike bravo verbricht!

leute die neu anfangen denken, man kann nicht ohne mind. 10cm feder weg vorne UND hinten fahren. kaufen ein sack schweres rad (soll ja net gleich sooo teuer sein) und hoeren dann auf, weill sie den dreck nicht dne berg hoch bekommen... zum :kotz: ...

so nun zu dir  kauf dir lieber ein gescheites leichtes hardtail. ds bekomsmt du auch gleich dne berg hoch ohne voellig gefrustet zu sein. man kann auch prima udn sehr schnell mit einem hardtail fahren, AUF ALLEN TRAILS (ich rede nicht von einer worldcup dh strecke...)

sowas z.b.: 
cube
oder 
muesing

da hast du mehr davon...


----------



## RockDaHouse (10. Oktober 2008)

da ich auch schon vorher ein hardtail hatte, werde ich damit auch sicher gleich zurecht kommen. Ich werde wohl nochmal in meinen Bikeladen des Vertrauens gehen müssen und schauen was sie mir so anzubieten haben. Im angebot haben die Stevens, Giant und Trek Bikes soweit ich weiß. Das Giant XTC 0 hab ich ja leider nicht mehr bekommen weil ich das Geld noch nicht zusammen hatte und sie es mir logischerweise nicht auf einen längeren Zeitraum zurückstellen können.
Das gleiche Problem habe ich bei Radon. Das QLT Team Only das mir hier im Forum schon mehrfach angepriesen wurde ist auch nur noch in sehr geringen Stückzahl bei Radon auf Lager (habe gestern mal angerufen)
Das heißt endweder muss ich jetzt eines der runtergesetzten 2008er Modelle kaufen, das was eben noch da ist... Oder ich muss noch etwas warten und die völlig überteuerten 2009er Modelle vergleichen. Wie ihr seht stecke ich ziemlich in der Zwickmühle.

Und vonwegen Bike Bravo... Ich hoffe das war nicht auf mich bezogen, denn ich bin nicht so blind und kaufe einfach drauf los und wundere mich später das es keinen Spaß macht. Wie ihr gelesen habt suche ich das Internet nach Reviews und Tests durch, und weil ich nichts gefunden habe wollte ich hier mal anfragen...
Ich möchte nicht mit irgendwelchen leichtgläubigen Anfängern in eine Schublade gesteckt werden. Schließlich bin ich früher auch schon ein paar Jahre gefahren und aucuh schon bei Wettkämpfen dabei gewesen, wenn auch nur Just4Fun. Das ich nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie habe tut mir leid, und ich versuche das auf diesem wege nachzuholen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2008)

das war kein angriff an dich. wusste ja nicht das du kein anfaenger bist. kam so rueber... und als anfaenger bekommt man schon so nen eindruck.

punkt ist halt, leiebr ein sinvolles hardtail, als als ein super billiges fully. udn unter 1000eu wuerde ich mir kein fully kaufen.. da wird mir dann zu viel an mir wichtigen teilen gespaart.


----------



## jasper (10. Oktober 2008)

warum du mit deiner jahrelangen bike- und wettkampferfahrung ganz explizit nach einem einsteigerbike fragst will mir nicht einleuchten, aber nach wie vor bin ich der meinung bei diesem preis lieber hardtail-lust als fully-frust.


----------



## moraa (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch für ein Hardtail. Ich hab vor 9Jahren mit 60, in Worten sechzig Millimeter Federweg angefangen und lange nichts anderes gebraucht. Und dazu auch noch mit V-Brakes. 
Daher mein Vorschlag: Hardtail mit einigrmaßen passablen Teilen, mind. Shimano SLX, eine gute Federgabel (für die du auch Reviews finden wirst) und nicht unbedingt Scheiben, die den Preis wieder nach oben treiben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2008)

hihi ich hab mit 45mm in ner mag21 angefangen  (1995)
habe in der zwischenzeit alles zw starr und 200mm gefahren... 
die erfahrung ist einfach:
man kann mit nem hardtail ALLES fahren. mit nem fully vllt nen tick schneller.
ein fully ist aber bei gleichem preis einfahc 2 nummern schlechter ausgestattet. 

so punkt aus, jetzt musst du entscheiden, was du willst


----------



## RockDaHouse (10. Oktober 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> warum du mit deiner jahrelangen bike- und wettkampferfahrung ganz explizit nach einem einsteigerbike fragst will mir nicht einleuchten, aber nach wie vor bin ich der meinung bei diesem preis lieber hardtail-lust als fully-frust.



naja von jahrelanger wettkampferfahrung war nicht die rede. Ich habe 2 mal am Cross Duathlon in Schleiden (Eifel) teilgenommen. Mein Erstes MTB war ein Bergamont Dark Dust das nach mehrmaligen Reperaturen nichts mehr mit dem original zu tun hatte. Schließlich hatte ich ein gebrauchtes XT Schaltwerk verbaut gehabt. Auch mit der Starrgabel bin ich Jahrelang zurecht gekommen. Allerdings ist das Fahrrad bei der letzten Wartung mehr oder weniger zerstört worden. 100 Euro bezahlt und ich bekomme ein kaputtes Bike zurück. Rahmen total verbogen und angerostet und das Schaltwerk hat bei jedem 2 oder 3 Schaltvorgang einen klemmer gehabt. Ein paar Tage später hat der Laden geschlossen und ich habe den Kerl nie wieder gesehen. Daher steht mein Bike jetzt im Schuppen. Ich bin auch nicht bereit in das Bike nochmal einen Euro zu stecken.... Es ist einfach kaputt.

Ich stimme euch vollkommen zu wenn ihr sagt das ein Hardtail reicht. Nur das Problem das bald alle 2008er Modelle weg sind dürfte euch auch einleuchten. Da ich im Moment nur knapp 800Euro zur Verfügung habe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich da eine ordentliche Investition machen kann. Das ich nicht nochmal so ein tolles Angebot wie mit der Fox gabel und XT Vollausstattung des Giant bekomme ist mir klar. Da bin ich einfach zu spät... Was kann ich tun?


----------



## jasper (10. Oktober 2008)

schau doch mal bei den gebrauchten rein, da bekommst du für 800 steine echte perlen.


----------



## RockDaHouse (10. Oktober 2008)

nur gebrauchte bikes haben in meinen augen immer einen etwas schlechten Beigeschmack... Man weiß nie wie verlässlich die Verkaüfer hinsichtlich ihrer Angaben ist. Die Sache ist die das Gebrauchsspuren oder Abnutzungserscheinungen immer subjektiv beurteilt werden. "leichte Gebrauchsspuren" können winzige Kratzer sein, oder auch ein aufgescheuerter Sattel der in meinen Augen erwähnenswert ist... Wenn ich das Bike nicht in der Nähe anschauen kann lehne ich das eher ab. Sonst sicherlich ein Weg eine menge Geld zu sparen... Ich habe auch schon einen Blick in euren Markt geworfen bin aber noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-SaReDa- (15. April 2014)

Guten Tag!
Ich möchte in der nächsten Zeit ein fully zulegen so im preisrahmen von 1.000 bis 1.500, ich weiß das ist sehr wenig, trotzdem möchte ich mal wissen was so in dem bereich "noch ertragbare" fullys sind! Ich habe diese bereits herausgesucht:
GHOST ASX 4900 (2014(/2013))
Bergamont Contrail 5.3 (2013)
Cube XMS 120(2013)
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR M4 (2006)(grbraucht würde ich für ?-1500€ bekommen)
Ich bitte um möglichst viele und schnelle Meinungen
PS: HT (eher) ungern.
 Außerdem möchte ich keine großen Sprünge springen. Oder dh auch nicht richtig.

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## swift daddy (15. April 2014)

mal bei den "Versendern" nachgeschaut? Canyon, Rose, etc... bieten doch meist die attraktivsten Preise


----------



## RuhrRadler (15. April 2014)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-140-7-0_id_25142_.htm
kaum mehr als 1500...


----------



## MTB-SaReDa- (15. April 2014)

Danke  Ich denk mal drüber nach 
@RuhrRadler 

Ich hab von "Versenderbikes" o.a. Keine Ahnung sind das einfach nur Hersteller die Bikes versenden ? Ich weiß es nicht, ich bitte um Anrwort, Danke :-D


----------



## Lu14 (20. November 2015)

Ich möchte mir auch das Ghost ASX 4900 kaufen da ich für mein erstes fully nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben möchte.


----------

